# Heimserver einrichten (sry Namen verwechselt)



## Flenor Eldar (27. Februar 2010)

Hallo, 

Da mein Laptop nur 120GB hat passen da nicht alle Datreien drauf, dann hab ich mir überlegt einen Heimserver einzurichten.

*Erstmal ein paar Fragen:*

- Kann ich das mit dem D-Link Router machen, den mir Kabel BW für die Internet verbindung zugeschickt hat?!

- Wenn ja, kann ich dann Internet trotzdem noch über den Router laufen lassen?!

-Wie verbinde ich die HDD mit dem Router oder muss ich diese mit dem Modem per USB an das Modem von Kabel BW anschließen (bzw ist das nicht das normale USB sondern das andere wie für einen Drucker).
*
So sollte der Server aussehen:*

- Eine HDD verbunden mit Router oder Modem auf dem das Hpt OS  sowie alle  Daten sind.

- Ich kann jederzeit von LAN oder WLAN direkt auf dieses Netzwerk zugreifen.

- Auf den PCs müssen sich seperate OS befinden die man extern booten kann.

- Der Drucker muss sich einbinden lassen, so das ich ihn von jeder Zeit betätigen kann.

*Nachfragen:*

-Ich hatte vor mir eine interen HDD mit 750GB zu kaufen, ist das mit einer internen HDD möglich? 
   -Welches Gehäuse brauche ich dann um eine externe daraus zu machen? 

*
Nebenfrage:*

Kann mir jmd. ein Model einer 750GB HDD empfehlen?


*Und wie richte ich überhaupt ein Heimserver ein??*

Falls ich i-was vergessen habe oder so etwas nicht möglich sein sollte bitte bescheid geben, wobei es in der Schule ja auch funtioniert...

Und wie richte ich überhaupt ein Heimserver ein??
Falls ich i-was vergessen habe oder so etwas nicht möglich sein sollte bitte bescheid geben, wobei es in der Schule ja auch funktioniert...

Beste Grüße F.E.


----------



## midnight (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Heimnetzwerk einrichten*

Also um die Platte ins Netzwerk zu bringen brauchst du einen Server, viele Router mit USB-Host haben sowas schon (viele Fritzboxen zum Beispiel). Mit deinem Dinrngen wird das denke ich kaum funktioneren, da dir der Anschlus fehlt.
Auf diese Platte muss dann aber kein OS, die kannst du komplett mit Daten zumüllen. Grundsätzlich kannst du jede Platte ins Netzwerk bringen, entweder direkt in ein "Langehäuse" oder eben ein USB-Gehäuse an einen Router mit USB-Host.

so far


----------



## dot (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Heimnetzwerk einrichten*

Es gibt nicht nur einen D-Link Router, von daher weisz ich jetzt nicht was das Geraet fuer Anschluesze zur Verfuegung hat.
So lange es aber einen internen Switch mit weiteren Netzwerkanschlueszen besitzt, koenntest du einfach ein netzwerkfaehiges Geraet mit der Daten-Festplatte anschlieszen und mit dem Laptop nutzen.

i) Du hast bereits alte Hardware irgendwo rumfliegen und bastelst daraus einen Server.
ii) Du kaufst z.B. ein NAS Gehaeuse und kannst dor die Festplatte einbauen. Der Vorteil ist wohl die Wartbarkeit, da man dort kein Betriebssystem & Co installieren muss sondern schon alles vorinstalliert ist.

Als reine Datenfestplatte kann man wohl nie genug Speicherplatz haben, von daher wuerde ich mir mal die 1TB Samsung F-Serie anschauen. Der PCGH Einkaufsfuehrer sollte weitere Hilfe leisten.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Heimnetzwerk einrichten*

Aha, also der Router von D-LINK ist ein extra Router für LAN und WLAN da man bei dem Modem nur einen Ethernet anschluss (kein WLAN) hat...  Allerdings fällt mir gerade ein, das der Router ja für Internet gedacht ist, somit wird der Ethernetanchschluss der Internet auf alle anderen Ports verteilt natürlich für Internet benutzt, kann ich dann die HDD an einnen ganz normalen freien Port anschließen?

Ich wollte eign mit Win7 einen Heimserver einrichten u kein Vorinstalliertes OS nehmen...

Was ich noch vergessen habe (werde es oben editieren):

Wie richte denn überheipt einen Heimserver ein...?

PS: Müsste ich die HDD nicht mit dem Modem per USB verbinden?? Der Router verteilt ja die LAN Ports nur und sorgt für WLAN...


----------



## dot (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Heimnetzwerk einrichten*

Ich hab die Posts jetzt noch mehrmals gelesen, aber so ganz schlau bin ich aus deinem letzten Beitrag nicht geworden. Moechtest du jetzt einen Heimserver aufsetzen indem die Datenfestplatte ihren Platz erhaelt, oder soll diese extern davon angeschlossen werden?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Heimnetzwerk einrichten*

Ich möchte eign schon einen Heimserver mit Datenfestplatte...
Hab meinen 2ten Post editiert...


----------



## dot (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Heimnetzwerk einrichten*

Ja, dann einfach einen Server basteln, die Festplatte dort einbauen und diesen dann per Netzwerkkabel an den Router anschlieszen. Das Geraet ist dann im Netzwerk verfuegbar. Mit USB brauchst du eigentlich gar nichts rumfrickeln.


----------



## Kadauz (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Heimnetzwerk einrichten*

Richtig. Wenns nur ein kleiner Datenserver sein soll der auch nocht fitt für Webdienste sein soll, bau dir nen DualCore Atom auf. Der ist günstig, braucht wenig Strom und ist völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Heimnetzwerk einrichten*



dot schrieb:


> Ja, dann einfach einen Server basteln, die Festplatte dort einbauen und diesen dann per Netzwerkkabel an den Router anschlieszen. Das Geraet ist dann im Netzwerk verfuegbar. Mit USB brauchst du eigentlich gar nichts rumfrickeln.


Ok, also kann ich dann auf nen ganz normalen LAN PORT zugreigen, wie wenn ich 2 PCs direkt mit nem Ethernetkabel verbinde??

Dann brauch ich zum basteln nur das Gehause wo du mir empfohlen hast??
Warum kein USB, kann ich da nur den Drucker anschließen??

Achja: Drucker muss auch noch in den Server^^



Kadauz schrieb:


> Richtig. Wenns nur ein kleiner Datenserver sein soll der auch nocht fitt für Webdienste sein soll, bau dir nen DualCore Atom auf. Der ist günstig, braucht wenig Strom und ist völlig ausreichend.



Wie wo was? Wie Dualcore Atom??


Achja, nochma für alle:

Ich will nicht nur Datentransfaire, sondern einen kompletten Server. Ich will ja nicht alles doppelt und dreifach installieren...


----------



## midnight (28. Februar 2010)

Wie ist denn dein Budget? Und W7 würde ich schon gleich garnicht verwenden...

so far


----------



## Flenor Eldar (28. Februar 2010)

Wie budget? Was bräuchte ich denn alles?? Eign hab ich kein Geld...


----------



## Ryokage (1. März 2010)

Zuallerallererst: Ein Router ist ein Router und kein richtiger Server, auf dem wirst du nie ein Betriebssystem wie Windoof installieren können!!!

1. Hast du denn mehrere Rechner die gleichzeitig an die Daten müssen? Wenn nicht reicht auch eine externe USB Festplatte. Oder eine neue Festplatte für deinen Laptop.

2. Wenn es Netzwerk sein muss gibt es drei Möglichkeiten

2.1. Dein Router hat einen USB Anschluss, dann kannst du da einfach eine USB Festplatte ranstöpseln und die Daten sind im Netzwerk.

2.2. NAS -> wie externe USB Festplatte, nur Netzwerkfähig, d.h. kommt per LAN Kabel an den Router und ist dann ganz normal als Netzwerkfestplatte verfügbar, wie schon gesagt, du brauchst kein extra Betriebssystem oder so. Geht auch gar nicht. NAS sind immer teuer als USB Lösungen.

2.3. ein richtger Server: Braucht man eigentlich nicht, wenn man nur Daten im Netzwerk verfügbar machen will, deswegen frag ich mich für was du den noch willst. Da bräuchtest du im Prinzip einen richtigen PC (kann auch ein alter sein), auf dem am besten ein Server Betriebssystem (z.B. von Microsoft, Windows Server 2008) läuft. Wäre auf alle Fälle sehr sehr viel teurer als alles andere, wenn du nicht noch einen alten PC hast.
Die Einrichtung ist dann eine weitere Sache, da gibt es sicher gute Bücher zu, denn das alles im Forum zu erklären würde den Rahmen sicher sprengen.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (1. März 2010)

Ryokage schrieb:


> Zuallerallererst: Ein Router ist ein Router und kein richtiger Server, auf dem wirst du nie ein Betriebssystem wie Windoof installieren können!!!
> 
> 1. Hast du denn mehrere Rechner die gleichzeitig an die Daten müssen? Wenn nicht reicht auch eine externe USB Festplatte. Oder eine neue Festplatte für deinen Laptop.
> 
> ...



1: Ich hab einen Gamer Rechner und einen Laptop die drann sollten...

Ich will ja eign kein Netztwerk, da ich dann auf den PCs immer ver. OS versionen habe und somit alles installieren muss.

2.1: Mein Router hat keinen USB-Anschluss aber das Modem...

2.2 Netzwerkfestplatte reicht eigentlich nicht aus...

Ich hätte noch nen alten PC aber nur single core. Warum kann ich das Netztwer nicht von einem  der beiden verwendeten PCs betreiben, ein extra PC würde nur Strom und Platz fressen...

Also brauch ich ne extra Software für einen Server?? Ich hatte gedacht es reicht wenn ich die HDD ins Netzwerk einbinde und es im Bios so einbinden kann, das der Rechner automatisch den Server ladet oder wenn der Server nicht vorhanden ist das interne OS bootet...


----------



## midnight (1. März 2010)

Du willst also übers Netzwerk booten? Herrje sag das halt gleich. Für sowas brauchst du ganz andere Dinge, die wirst du dir kaum leisten können.

Wenn du das ins Netzwerk bringst, dann sollte die Platte für Storage dienen, also nur für Bilder, Musik, Videos etc pp.

Wenn du mehr Platz auf dem Lapto brauchst, dann kauf dir dafür ne größere Platte und gut is.

so far


----------



## Flenor Eldar (1. März 2010)

Ne ghroße platte reicht ja auch nicht, da ich auch nicht alle Daten immer rüber kopieren möchte und alles doppelt haben ist auch nur Platzverschwendung...

Warum kann ich das nicht so machen, wie ich es vorhab?? Warum muss man für sowas extra Zeug kaufen, das Schweine Geld kostet??

Also bleibt mir nur die möglichkeit, mit ner Netztwerkdaten HDD??


----------



## midnight (1. März 2010)

Gna, warum begreifst du denn nicht, das Leistungen manchmal auch Geld kosten? Wie alt bist du, 15?!
So wie du es vorhast geht es nicht, wenn du dir mal durchliest was du da vorhast kann das garnicht funktionieren. Entweder du besrogst dir einen kompletten Rechner, steckst da die Platte rein und gibst was frei oder du kaufst dir ein günstiges Lan-Gehäuse und gibst darauf die Daten für alle frei.
Du kannst die Platte dann an jedem Rechner als Netzlaufwerk einrichten, dann agiert sie ähnlich wie eine Festplatte.

so far


----------



## Flenor Eldar (1. März 2010)

Soll das eine beleidigung sein?? Frag mal nen 50 Jährigen der wird noch weniger kapieren...
Gut dann machs ich hald jetzt so wie ich es für richtig halte...


----------



## dot (1. März 2010)

Das Problem ist, dass du von einen Thema zum Anderen springst und hinterher immer mehr Anforderungen auftauchen. So kann man keinen verneunftig helfen. Erst moechtest du einen Datenspeicher in das Netzwerk integrieren und jetzt sogar spaeter davon Booten koennen.

Zum Thema Datenspeicher in das Netzwerk integrieren wurde ja schon einiges geschrieben:
- Heimserver einrichten und die Festplatte dort verbauen (Gerne mit der HArdware die bei dir rumfliegt)
- NAS Gehaeuse anschaffen und dort die Festplatte verbauen
- Wenn der Router einen USB Anschlusz besitzt ein USB-Gehaeuse fuer die Festplatte anschaffen 

Damit waere so ziemlich alles abgedeckt wie du den zusaetzlichen Speicher in das Netzwerk integrierst.
Das Booten aus dem Netzwerk macht imo fuer Privatanwender keinen Sinn, da es 
- kompliziert ist
- geringere Performance bietet 
Da kann man lieber in kostenguenstigere Festplatten investieren, falls der Speicherplatz fuer ein "Dual-"Boot nicht ausreicht.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (1. März 2010)

Wie? Ich hab von anfangan im Startpost geschrieben, das ich booten will... Also...
Ok ich gebe zu, ich wusste nicht, dass ich extra HW für nen Server brauche... Und alles drumm und drann...


----------



## Ryokage (3. März 2010)

Vom Server booten wirst du nicht hinbekommen, jedenfalls ohne starken Aufwand und ohne einigermaßen Fachkenntnis. Das ganze ist, wie schon beschrieben, langsam (eine LAN Leitung hat halt nen recht begrenzten Durchsatz) und eignet sich daher nur, wenn man PC Hardware nutzt, wo es technisch aufgrund geringer Systemleistung notwendig ist (z.B. umgesetzt in unserer Uni Bibliothek, wo nur Mini PCs verbaut sind, die nicht mal ne eigende Festplatte haben). Unter Windows ist das ganze soweit ich weiß auch nicht umzusetzten, die Systeme die ich kenne, laufen entweder auf Unix/Linux/Sun oder emulieren ein virtuelles Windows und laufen im Hintergrund in Wirklichkeit auf einem System von Igel.
Es lässt sich auf eine ähnliche Weise zu Hause umsetzten, indem man nämlich auf den PCs im Netztwerk ein Linux Betriebssystem installiert, das konfiguriert und aus diesem heraus dann ein virtuelles WindowsXP  vom Server laden lässt, aber das ist mehr als aufwendig und Windows7 wirste so auch nicht hinbekommen (gab mal irgendwann dazu nen netten Artikel in einer PC Zeitschrift, leider finde ich das Heft grad nicht) 

Ich versteh auch gar nicht, wozu du sowas willst, denn dann wäre dein Laptop ja wenn du ihn mal mitnimmst und er nicht im Netzwerk ist, gar nicht mehr Bootfähig.

Was man normalerweise in Netzwerken macht, ist, dass jeder PC sein eigendes Betriebssystem installiert hat  und man den Login beim Server macht. Dann ist auch meistens für jeden User auf der Serverfestplatte Speicherplatz reserviert. Aber selbst das ist eher eine Sicherheitsmaßnahme, bräuchtest du also auch gar nicht.

BTW: ein Server hat immer einen großen Nachteil: er muss an sein. Sprich du musst dir im klaren sein, das wenn du eine Festplatte zentral über einen Rechner in dein Netzwerk einbindest, das dieser dann immer zusätzlich Läuft und somit Strom Verbraucht und das sicher nicht zu knapp. Mich persönlich würde es außerdem nerven jedes mal einen PC extra anschalten zu müssen. 

Ne NAS geht automatisch an wenn man an die Daten will und danach wieder aus und ist außerdem klein und sparsam.

Puh, viel Text


----------



## Flenor Eldar (3. März 2010)

Naja hat sich alles erledigt... ich kauf mir jz ne ganz einfache Interne HDD steck die in ein Externes gehäuse und schließe die HDD als Daten HDD per USB ans Modem an...

Bzw. was würde mich so ein NAS kosten, bzw. was genau ist das überhaupt?? 
Ich denke nämlich das der USB port von meinem Drucker belegt wird...


----------



## Ryokage (3. März 2010)

NAS ist einfach der Ausdruck für eine Netzwerkfestplatte, d.h. statt eines USB Kabels hat die Platte einen LAN Anschluss und wird als Netzwerkgerät erkannt, man kann sie also einfach z.B. an einen Switch anschließen. Gibt es sowohl als Gehäuse für einzenle Fetsplatten als auch für mehrere Platten in einem Gehäuse. Sind aber etwas teurer als z.B. ein USB Gehäuse. Äußerlich sehen die genau wie jede USB Festplatte aus, hier mal ein Beispiel für ein sehr günstiges System , die meisten sind aber schnell bei über 200 Euro für dann nur ein TB WD MyBook World 2TB

Aber ich glaub mit der USB Fetsplatte bis du sowohl preislich am besten beraten, als auch das eien NAS wieder etwas aufwendiger konfiguriert werden muss.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (4. März 2010)

Aha vielen dank, perfekte aufklärung. Also das ist mir viel zu teuer, da nehm ich lieber USB allerdings hab ich jetzt das Problem, das ich Drucker so wie HDD per USB gleichzeitig ans Modem schließen müsste, mit nur einem USB B eingang im Modem. Wie mach ich das jetzt?? Kann ich den Drucker i-wie per LAN anschließen??


----------



## midnight (4. März 2010)

Für USB-Drucker gibts diverse relativ günstige Printserver bei ebay...

so far


----------



## Flenor Eldar (4. März 2010)

Was bedeutet das dann?? Kannst du mir mal so nen Printserver bei Geizhals verlinken!!


----------



## midnight (4. März 2010)

Sonn bisschen was selbst machen kannst aber schon, oder? Ebay aufmachen, usb printserver eingeben und dann was nettes raussuchen.

so far


----------



## Flenor Eldar (5. März 2010)

Ja gut ich wusste jetzt auch nicht, genau, ob da das richtige kommt, wenn ich das bei google eingeb kommt da auch noch anderes zeugs...

Also ich hab jetzt nichts nützliches gefundne, könnt ihr mir nicht mal direkte Modelle empfehlen??!!


----------



## GW-Player (7. März 2010)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Ja gut ich wusste jetzt auch nicht, genau, ob da das richtige kommt, wenn ich das bei google eingeb kommt da auch noch anderes zeugs...
> 
> Also ich hab jetzt nichts nützliches gefundne, könnt ihr mir nicht mal direkte Modelle empfehlen??!!


Ein ganz einfaches Beispiel für einen Printserver, wäre dieser. 
Ein Printserver ist ein Gerät, welches deinem Drucker eine IP zuweist, sodass du ihn dann immer im Netzwerk erreichen kannst. So muss er nicht an einem Rechner hängen, der wiederrum auch immer an sein muss.
Hier ist auch der passende Wiki-Eintrag.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (7. März 2010)

Haha diesen hab ich mir schon am Freitag bestellt gehabt^^ Ist dann am Samstag angekommen bitte jetzt diesen Thread beachten: DIGITUS PRINTSERVER Problem...


----------



## Hatuja (7. März 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe mir jetzt mal alle Posts durchgelesen und bin einigermaßen stark verwirrt.

Erstens ist mir aufgefallen, Flenor Eldar, dass du zwar eine genau Vorstellung von dem hast, was du haben willst, aber eigentlich keine Ahnung hast, wie es umzusetzen ist.
Zweitens wirfst du da einige Begriffe Kreuz und Quer durcheinander, was den Eindruck macht, als ob du von der technischen Seite keine Ahnung hast, was ja nicht schlimm ist. Wenn du einfach aufgelistet hättest, was am Ende zu Verfügung stehen soll, könnten wir dir sicherlich besser helfen.

Dann ist mir noch eins aufgefallen:





> Aha vielen dank, perfekte aufklärung. Also das ist mir viel zu teuer, da nehm ich lieber USB allerdings hab ich jetzt das Problem, das ich Drucker so wie HDD per USB gleichzeitig ans Modem schließen müsste, mit nur einem *USB B eingang im Modem*. Wie mach ich das jetzt?? Kann ich den Drucker i-wie per LAN anschließen??



Ich habe auch noch ein altes DSL-Modem irgendwo herumliegen mit einem USB-B Anschluss.
Dieser Anschluss ist, wie du in einem früheren Post schon geschrieben hast, der gleiche wie an deinem Drucker.

Dieser USB Port ist dafür gedacht, dass du Das Modem direkt mit deinem PC verbinden kannst und ins Internet kommst. Sozusagen als alternative zum LAN Anschluss, wenn nur ein einziger PC ins Internet soll.

An diesem Anschluss kannst du keine anderen Geräte betreiben, weder ein Drucker noch eine USB Festplatte!


----------



## Flenor Eldar (8. März 2010)

Achso und warum nicht?? Mhmmm dann muss eine HDD die ich halt immer umstecken muss reichen, denn ich Zahl keine 200€ um die HDD ins Netztwerk zu bringen...


----------



## Hatuja (8. März 2010)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Achso und warum nicht?? Mhmmm dann muss eine HDD die ich halt immer umstecken muss reichen, denn ich Zahl keine 200€ um die HDD ins Netztwerk zu bringen...



Warum man an den USB Port keine HDD anschließen kann? Weil er dafür nicht ausgelegt ist. Erstmal ist es ja schon der falsche Anschluss (wenn er dafür gedacht wäre, warum sollten sie dann so eine Buchse verwenden?) und zweitens muss das Gerät ja auch etwas mit der HDD anfangen können, sprich er muss erkennen, dass es eine HDD ist, wie groß sie ist, er muss die Daten im Netzwerk freigeben können, etc. und dafür ist so ein normales Moden nicht gedacht und beherrscht es daher nicht.

Eine Fritzbox zum Beispiel, die einen oder mehrere USB Anschlüsse hat (in dem Fall USB A, die du auch an deinem PC hast), haben sehr viel komplexere Hardware und Software und sind dementsprechend teuer.


----------

